

The Inside Story of the Facebook Movie - pathik
http://wired.com/magazine/2010/09/ff_thesocialnetwork/all/1

======
rblion
This sums it up beautifully...

"From a plot standpoint, you could’ve told the same story about the invention
of a really good toaster," Sorkin says. "The fact that it’s Facebook just
makes it ironic, that the world’s most successful social-networking device was
the work of a socially awkward guy."

~~~
rblion
Mezrich says. "Mark found out he was talking to me and made it part of the
settlement that Eduardo couldn’t speak to me again." (Saverin wound up with a
reported 5 percent of the company, worth roughly $600 million. He didn’t
respond to an interview request.)

